# Look what I found. Uber Says Tip is Included



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

Bob Reynolds said:


> View attachment 20378


It's definitely false advertising. Uber sbould state tipping not required or maybe expected. Not having a tip option on the app is a disaster for the driver. I can understand no tip on a surge ride, but with these low 1/2 price rates compared to taxis it's ridiculous! Nothing like a knife in your stomach as u watch passengers exit a taxi and hand them cash tips.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

That is from 2010, that is not the verbiage Uber uses anymore. They say it is not necessary to tip.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

UberLou said:


> That is from 2010, that is not the verbiage Uber uses anymore. They say it is not necessary to tip.


That is NOT what it says.

What it says is:

"HASSLE FREE PAYMENT AUTOMATICALLY CHARGED TO YOUR CREDIT CARD ON FILE, TIP INCLUDED"

I have not seen any evidence of Uber subsequently announcing that the tip is not included or that the tip should now be paid directly to the driver.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Bob Reynolds said:


> That is NOT what it says.
> 
> What is says is:
> 
> ...


Look at the top right corner of the document, that's called a date. Uber got sued over that statement and they no longer use it. They say It is not necessary to tip now.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Directly from their website.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

UberLou said:


> Look at the top right corner of the document, that's called a date. Uber got sued over that statement and they no longer use it. They say It is not necessary to tip now.


I have not heard of that lawsuit. Where and when was this lawsuit you speak about?


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Bob Reynolds said:


> I have not heard of that lawsuit. Where and when was this lawsuit you speak about?


Come on my man I know you have heard of google. 
http://www.sfgate.com/business/article/Uber-drivers-suit-over-tips-clears-hurdle-5044858.php


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Bob Reynolds said:


> I have not heard of that lawsuit. Where and when was this lawsuit you speak about?


Bob. What rock have you been hiding under? Says you have been a member of UP.net since Dec of last year and have 637 posts!

*www.UberLawsuit.com *

It's been CONSTANTLY discussed here for AT LEAST A YEAR NOW!


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> Bob. What rock have you been hiding under? Says you have been a member of UP.net since Dec of last year and have 637 posts!
> 
> *www.UberLawsuit.com *
> 
> It's been CONSTANTLY discussed here for AT LEAST A YEAR NOW!


LeafDriver I know about the lawsuit that you mentioned. It will go to trial next July. That is not the lawsuit I was asking about. That lawsuit has not yet made any legal determinations regarding Uber. The only determinations so far have been regarding who the plaintiffs are and if those plaintiffs can sue Uber. The judge has ruled on that part.

UberLou mentions ANOTHER lawsuit that has seemly already gone to trial, determined Uber lost and made Uber change their tipping policy.

That's the lawsuit that I was asking about. Do you have any information on the lawsuit UberLou has been talking about?


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

UberLou said:


> Come on my man I know you have heard of google.
> http://www.sfgate.com/business/article/Uber-drivers-suit-over-tips-clears-hurdle-5044858.php


Lou this suit has not gone to trial yet. Have you seen any announcements from Uber that they have changed their policies or procedures simply because they have been sued? I haven't seen any. All I see is Uber denying just about everything. They even say they are not a cab company.


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

The ad is also for a different service than UberX. If you notice it says "professional driver." When it was just "Uber," it was different than it is today with UberX.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

CommanderXL said:


> The ad is also for a different service than UberX. If you notice it says "professional driver." When it was just "Uber," it was different than it is today with UberX.


The page is from Uber.com. It's the same company.

I will ask my question again. When did Uber make an announcement, or when did a court mandate an order, that tipping is no longer included?


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Bob Reynolds said:


> Lou this suit has not gone to trial yet. Have you seen any announcements from Uber that they have changed their policies or procedures simply because they have been sued? I haven't seen any. All I see is Uber denying just about everything. They even say they are not a cab company.


That is a moot point. Bottom line is Uber no longer tells riders the tip is included. They simply say there is no need. Your info is dated.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Bob Reynolds said:


> The page is from Uber.com. It's the same company.
> 
> I will ask my question again. When did Uber make an announcement, or when did a court mandate an order, that tipping is no longer included?


Show us something recent that says Tip is included. It doesn't exist.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Here is another example from the Uber help section as of TODAY.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

UberLou said:


> Show us something recent that says Tip is included. It doesn't exist.


And why does it not exist? Are Uber drivers not professional? Are Uber drivers no longer "Everyone's Private Driver"?

Seems like Uber picks and chooses when it's convenient for Uber. Of course they make no announcement when they change something and passengers are led to believe that tips are included.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Speaking of Tips, this was certified as a Class Action Lawsuit earlier this month:

*Riders' Lawsuit against Uber on Tips moves forward*


----------



## Chillax (Nov 29, 2015)

They shouldnt say anything like "no need to tip" or "tipping is not necessary", they just shouldnt say anthing about tipping and should train drivers to not say anything about tipping. Tipping is always optional, thats why its a tip and not a charge. I never turn down a tip. This, and flat rate fees for very long trips, are what we need to bargain for


----------



## Alexander (Oct 24, 2014)

Bob Reynolds said:


> The page is from Uber.com. It's the same company.
> 
> I will ask my question again. When did Uber make an announcement, or when did a court mandate an order, that tipping is no longer included?


Uber is being sued over the verbiage they used describing tip policy. This clearly implies a significant likelihood of change to that verbiage, given that it has incited a lawsuit and Uber wants to limit their liability in case the suit does not go their way. It is not necessary to have a "court mandate" or other official decision to provoke such a response from Uber.


----------



## FrankMartin (Nov 27, 2015)

Chillax said:


> They shouldnt say anything like "no need to tip" or "tipping is not necessary", they just shouldnt say anthing about tipping and should train drivers to not say anything about tipping. Tipping is always optional, thats why its a tip and not a charge. I never turn down a tip. This, and flat rate fees for very long trips, are what we need to bargain for


Agree. UBER misleads riders and others (e.g. taxi drivers) into thinking that gratuity is factored into the fare structure which is not the case! In many areas Uber is paying drivers maybe 88cents per mile while Uncle Sam says it costs 53 cents/mile to own and operate a vehicle, which means the driver is clearing maybe 35cents/mile BEFORE taxes. They could say something like 'Tip at your discretion' at the very least. Also, they could modify the app for a cashless tip since they are bent on promoting the cashless transaction.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

UberLou said:


> Look at the top right corner of the document, that's called a date. Uber got sued over that statement and they no longer use it. They say It is not necessary to tip now.


Ha ha!


----------



## Wyreless (Oct 26, 2015)

As someone just stated, the cashless society is here. I cannot tell you how many times I hear people say things like "Do you have cash on you? Can I borrow a 10 spot I only have my debit card? etc etc etc. People are getting away from carrying cash. And with that comes the lack of cash to actually provide a driver a tip. Tipping is, or used to be, a norm in society. To not provide an avenue for the pax to tip when they really feel it is deserved, is just a failure on the part of U. It is the riders choice, if they want to tip let them. As for trying to make it part of the business plan so it looks like it is part of making U more economical is not really necessary. Cheapskates do not need to be told not to tip, it was not going to happen period. And if your service does not warrant a gratuity in the eyes of the rider, TIPPING ALLOWED or NOT NECESSARY will make not a bit of difference. It will not be forthcoming/ Look at restaurants for example. Tipping is the norm and in fact the finer restaurants add the mandatory 20% right on to your bill. But if your service sucks, the average diner will either provide no tip, or a tip that is sized to "make a statement". And if a mandatory tip is charged, you can bt a disgruntled diner will bring the manager in.

*U, please stop this tip nonsense. The drivers work hard, and if they provide exemplary service, do not place it in the paxs head that "Tipping is not necessary". Let the rider decide.*


----------



## Sean76 (Dec 20, 2015)

Yeah join Lyft, it's way better than UberX. Tips all the time.


----------

